# Wards Powr-kraft table saw?



## 2robotguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday I picked up a table saw for free from a friend and he told me it has been in his family for a while. It has a badge on it that has this information on it: Wards Powr-kraft Model number: 64FD2704 and factory number A64. I looked online but can't find any information about this table saw. Can somebody please help? Looking for any information about this unit . I'm thinking about restoring it but need to figure out original paint colors. It seems the base was orange and the top was green?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*see if this site has your saw*

The FD will refer to Duro Metal Products:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657

The site states:
On machines made by Duro Metal Products, the first two digits of the serial number are the year in reverse. For example, a serial number beginning in "54FD" was made in 1945.

This site doesn't list your saw but may be of interest:
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/table-saws.html

The fence looks like a Rockwell/Delta.
Duro, a manufacturer of Wards machines:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=270&tab=4

Look for your saw in the photos by clicking on the number: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=4

interesting:


----------



## 2robotguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Pictures of mach


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The stand may have been red or orange. I believe the saw itself was a medium gray hammertone paint. It's difficult to say since people often repaint with what ever color they have on hand. http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=4

The consensus with the people at OWWM is it's your machine, paint it what ever color you want. It's not like restoring an old car where you are trying to make it look like it did when it came off the assembly line. I've always tried to put a machine back to factory color but more often than not you can't find that information.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

This was a Wards “top of the line” table saw at the time. 
Wards has been out of business since the late ‘70’s. Montgomery Wards was at one time a competitor to Sears and Roebuck but was later bought by Mobile Oil Co before they closed. 
So your saw is at least nearly 40 years old and maybe much older. 
The fence looks to be a Delta clone. 
My bother still has my Dad’s old Wards 8” tablesaw which was bought in the mid ‘50’s. And it still works. 
I think you got a good old saw and the price was certainly right. You did not say if it ran or not.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

"Wards has been out of business since the late ‘70’s."

Actually, Wards was out of business in the mid 1960s, just they didn't know it. 

I'm wondering why "restore" the saw? Do whatever preventative maintenance that is needed, insure that the alignment is good and then make sawdust. 

When you present your work, no one cares what color the machines were that created the piece.

I'm an old phart. Growing up in Brooklyn when I was a tween, a neighbor had a foot operated treadle table saw. Using that saw, he made new walnut kitchen cabinets. Today those cabinets would cost multi thousands if made in a cabinet shop.


----------



## David J Martinelli (Nov 26, 2020)

2robotguy said:


> Yesterday I picked up a table saw for free from a friend and he told me it has been in his family for a while. It has a badge on it that has this information on it: Wards Powr-kraft Model number: 64FD2704 and factory number A64. I looked online but can't find any information about this table saw. Can somebody please help? Looking for any information about this unit . I'm thinking about restoring it but need to figure out original paint colors. It seems the base was orange and the top was green?


Please be advised...I have that same Wards Power Craft. (84FD2260). I inherited it from my Dad. It is in great working order. All original except for the blade (Craftsman). 
I believe the T-squares are original. David J Martinelli Macomb MI [email protected]


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Thinking about acquiring a saw mine is suddenly making new noises it never has before, more of an electrical hum. I have a hunch it's coming much sooner than much later. I think it's time to start watching CL for a nice upgrade. I've seen some nice old cabinet saws lately for sale because guys want to get those snazzy Saw Stop saws..


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

allpurpose said:


> I think it's time to start watching CL for a nice upgrade.


Agreed ... I will be buying a new saw, soon, too. My old one still works but it's woefully inadequate. It doesn't have changeable clearance insert capability. It has NO safety features, nor the ability to add them. And it's got this goofy top that gets blue paint dust on everything I run over it.








I can hardly wait to get a "proper" saw with better features. Just can't afford to buy a SawStop, so I'll be looking for a less expensive, though still good, saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

mikechell said:


> Agreed ... I will be buying a new saw, soon, too. My old one still works but it's woefully inadequate. It doesn't have changeable clearance insert capability. It has NO safety features, nor the ability to add them. And it's got this goofy top that gets blue paint dust on everything I run over it.
> View attachment 420921
> 
> I can hardly wait to get a "proper" saw with better features. Just can't afford to buy a SawStop, so I'll be looking for a less expensive, though still good, saw.


I feel for Ya, Mike. That saw has gotta be a royal pain to make anything accurate on. I would be taking out a second mortgage if I had to work with that one....just saying. Gotta give you credit for persevering. I have contractor saws, a hybrid, a job site and a cabinet saw. I would have a hybrid if that had to be be my only saw.
Mine is a Craftsman 22124 10" with 1 3/4 HP a Biesemeyer fence and a right side table extension. If you ever find one, grab it!
Excuse the clutter on the top:


----------

